# 2009 Challenger for sale with a catch



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I was running by my Dodge dealership by my house when I see a new Challenger sitting out there. It was $41K with a 'Market adjustment' of 
+$25K bringing the grand total to $66,000.00. I know people will pay it but you are just flushing that $25k down the toilet and will never be able to recover it. The same company has a Ford dealership next door and was doing that with the 2007 Cobra GT500 the year before. $44K with $25K mark up. I just saw a used one for sale with 5K miles on their lot for $38,991.00. If you bought that new you would have had a *$30,000.00* loss in one year. These dealerships would not rip us off if we refused to buy and with gas prices the way they are it is crazy to think they are getting away with it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yea the GT500 has been that way since it came out, Challenger on the other hand, is only like this because they know people arent patient enough to wait for the Camaro.... so they release the Challenger 1 year ahead and mark it up knowing people have no choice. Its getting tough out there


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as people have more money then brains....


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

There's a Challenger in Topeka that the dealership wants $25,000 markup. When I went in to look at it, there were deep pockets around talking about how that was a bargain. They need to do their research. In a couple of years the Challenger will be produced with a V6. I don't think they will have that kind of resale value in the future. To think, the Ole GTO will be in the middle of them. I had a laugh, the owner of the dealership took the Challenger to a Country Club shindig and he floored it, the throttle stuck open. He got it shut down, but it scared the sh...t out of him. $66,000? ADP Karma!


----------



## BMC Performance (Jul 22, 2008)

I totally agree! The two Challengers our dealer has in their showroom (are sold) but have a $24,000 mark-up. They're nice cars, but to have grossly crooked hood stripes and almost a 50% mark-up ... they're crazy. If consumers would not give in and pay the premium, the dealers wouldn't be able to get away with it. I was in the same boat when the Shelby GT-500 came out and refused to pay the $25,000 mark-up. Instead we built a new drivetrain for our mascot Mustang and are pushing over 850 hp now. That is a car I'll never get rid of and is worth investing in, but I can't see paying a premium for a new car that will be a dime a dozen before too long.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Great feedback everyone. Yes, I have to agree that the dealers prey on people who have no patience and just have to get one of the first ones out there. :cheers More dollars then sense!!


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

Jeez. The'll have a glut of them next year and selling at a discount. Patience is the operative word here.

John


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Dealer by me is doing the same. Guy I work with is buying a red SRT when it comes in. I told him that its crazy to pay any mark-up over MFSG and he said he won't-we'll see. 
If gas doesn't kill the machine, in 3 years Challengers will be common on the roads as the mustangs now are, and, they will be on the lots. Deals will then be found. 
Patients is a good thing:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

And after they takee the money, from those of us who have no self control, they ask for "dealer loyalty". .....come back when you need service or a new "family car".......yeah right. Almost as stupid as buying foreign oil.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I really don't think they are going after the average 'Joe' right now. What they are doing is screwing the hardcore fans with too much money. Like someone above posted, in a while there will be tons on the lots, but the dealers still got those willing to pay.

If I was selling something in demand, I would get as much as I could for as long as I could- once sales dropped to less than I would make if I sold more for less, I would drop the price.

supply/demand is all- they are testing the market for dummies, if it doesn't work, you will soon see many of the cars and at a much lower price.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

v8newb said:


> I really don't think they are going after the average 'Joe' right now. What they are doing is screwing the hardcore fans with too much money. Like someone above posted, in a while there will be tons on the lots, but the dealers still got those willing to pay.
> 
> If I was selling something in demand, I would get as much as I could for as long as I could- once sales dropped to less than I would make if I sold more for less, I would drop the price.
> 
> supply/demand is all- they are testing the market for dummies, if it doesn't work, you will soon see many of the cars and at a much lower price.


:agree I guess once people quit paying that mark up they can always take the sign down and charge the
MSRP.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

We really like the new challenger but i told the dealer we talked with i dont need the car that bad to pay a mark up i will wait until 2010 or 2011 for the convertible and when the hype is over then i will look at buying one if i dont buy a camaro first.If someone needs one that bad to pay that lind of markup then they have money to burn and i dont so i will wait.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am considering one to add with the GTO. The dealer from where I purchased my Ram told me they WOULD NOT mark them up. I told them I will believe it when you prove it to me. I wondered in one day when they had one sitting outside. There it was ....MARK UP. I commented to the sales guy.... Well, prove it to me. He said we are ONLY marking them up 5K. For the car I looked at it was at 47K. I said to him..well, that is like sodomizing someone, you say I am going to stick it to you but only go so deep. He had a blank look on his face. 

Dealers are only getting so many to start, they will bone you on the few they get because they know some idiot will pay it. My wife wants an automatic so she can drive it. If and when I pull the trigger on one it will be used. Someone else can pay the mark up, gas guzzlers tax, and the immediate hit on depreciation. I don't need one.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I am considering one to add with the GTO. The dealer from where I purchased my Ram told me they WOULD NOT mark them up. I told them I will believe it when you prove it to me. I wondered in one day when they had one sitting outside. There it was ....MARK UP. I commented to the sales guy.... Well, prove it to me. He said we are ONLY marking them up 5K. For the car I looked at it was at 47K. I said to him..well, that is like sodomizing someone, you say I am going to stick it to you but only go so deep. He had a blank look on his face.
> 
> Dealers are only getting so many to start, they will bone you on the few they get because they know some idiot will pay it. My wife wants an automatic so she can drive it. If and when I pull the trigger on one it will be used. Someone else can pay the mark up, gas guzzlers tax, and the immediate hit on depreciation. I don't need one.


Yeh, that's right, even the 6 speed has a gas guzzler tax on it. Yea, GTO! A friend has a black 2009 Challenger ordered, and he locked in the price at MSRP. Wyoming is a wonderful place. Got a buyer for your $100,000 GTO yet?


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Dealers are only getting so many to start, they will bone you on the few they get because they know some idiot will pay it. My wife wants an automatic so she can drive it. If and when I pull the trigger on one it will be used. Someone else can pay the mark up, gas guzzlers tax, and the immediate hit on depreciation. I don't need one.[/QUOTE]

Yeah that "mark up" is nothing but depreciation. You loose that money the second you walk off the lot. There is no way you could resell that vehicle and recoupe 1 cent of that money. That dealership now has another one for sale and has been sitting there for several weeks. It also has the $25K markup. Next door you can buy a 1 year old Z06 for $10K less and destroy the Challenger.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Yeh, that's right, even the 6 speed has a gas guzzler tax on it. Yea, GTO! A friend has a black 2009 Challenger ordered, and he locked in the price at MSRP. Wyoming is a wonderful place. *Got a buyer for your $100,000 GTO yet?*


Nope not yet......I think the right buyer is waiting until the price "appreciates" to 200K. :rofl:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Nope not yet......I think the right buyer is waiting until the price "appreciates" to 200K. :rofl:


Did you ever consider going into finance, with that attitude, you would be GREAT at retirement investment!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Did you ever consider going into finance, with that attitude, you would be GREAT at retirement investment!!!!


Or go broke waiting. LMAO

The SAP is in investment, no? After all the ROS on it were outperforming 
my 401K. My unique offering was and still is, buy some plastic at the average quarterly market rate without the worries of depreciation before the demand stagnates to the point of no return and I will throw in a car, free. The car is merely the coup de grace. Demand is outweighing supply. I have factored in what the futures market will bear to assist in accurate guessing. Part of the math equates to the figure that was carefully and accurately estimated.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My feelings have peaked and passed for the Challenger. I went to deal for a white R/T with the classic package but delivery could not be promised.
I moved on to liking the Camaro's lines and power options better. 
IMO The Camaro is a nicer looking car at all angles.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

JohnC said:


> Jeez. The'll have a glut of them next year and selling at a discount. Patience is the operative word here.
> 
> John


i sure was patience with the goat. i wanted one very bad when they came out in 04. but i am glad i had patience cuz i got an 05 with better looks(sry 04 guys/gals) and 50 extra hp/tq :cheers:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> My feelings have peaked and passed for the Challenger. I went to deal for a white R/T with the classic package but delivery could not be promised.
> I moved on to liking the Camaro's lines and power options better.
> IMO The Camaro is a nicer looking car at all angles.


Personally, I think the whoopdedo will wain like the retro Mustang did. After a year or so it will be old hat. With the R/T's and V6's everywhere the novelty will be worn off, thats when I plan to look with intent. In the meantime GM will still be talking about the Camaro coming out.


----------

